# I don't think OSHA would approve,_Lathe and hub repair



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)




----------



## MrWhoopee (May 4, 2021)

Not a pair of safety glasses (or closed toe shoes) to be seen.

Why is that lathe so clean?


----------



## 682bear (May 4, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Not a pair of safety glasses (or closed toe shoes) to be seen.
> 
> Why is that lathe so clean?



No, but he had his hair over his eyes to catch the chips...

-Bear


----------



## Firstram (May 4, 2021)

Great cringe worthy video!


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

Good question Craig,
What about the flowing robes. Yeah, nice lathe.

Seeing that 3rd member spinning at that speed made me stand back from my computer 

I had the opportunity to work in a 3rd world country in the early 80's. Some of the creative methods of machine repair were interesting.
There was one 2 ton finish winder I rebuilt. I dug it out of the yard with the forklift from the chutney plant. Goats ate the garbage.
 I had to install variable speed reduction motors and completely take it back to the way the manufacturer designed it. New babbitt bearings, had to make some new parts, etc.
They had sticks shoved in places to increase drag or mechanics wire and sticks to route the cotton string to the15 baseball cups. leather belt material for bearings. If it wasn't so sad I would be laughing.
When I finished the job, one of the supervisors came over from Rawlings to see it.
He shook my hand and said, that's the best finish winder on the island, congratulations.
That meant a lot to me. All I did was use common sense.
That's when I caught the old iron fever.


----------



## RandyWilson (May 4, 2021)

Clean new lathes. Clean new drill press. Nary a micrometer in sight. But the sledge hammers are well used.


----------



## brino (May 4, 2021)

Wow!
I know that they are just trying to get the job done with the tools, training and parts/machines  they have..... so I don't want to bash anyone....

Two thoughts......

1) I didn't see the welder ground connected to the work piece in the chuck (~11:40 in the video).......so I have to assume all that welding current went thru the spindle bearings! No lathe ways or chuck covers either.....too bad, it was a nice lathe.......

2) I bet those hot chips and sparks tend to settle right between the toes.

-brino


----------



## markba633csi (May 4, 2021)

They have this technique for welding without a helmet, they flick their eyes so the UV burn is on the whites instead of the retina-
Smart!
-M
Sledge work is so tiring-- where is that chaiwalla!?


----------



## kb58 (May 4, 2021)

Besides the total lack of eye protection, the bit that made me cringe was when he reached over the spinning chuck with his loose shirt sleeves all too close.


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

Rings, jewelry, sandles!!!
I can't watch. TOO Many people in the work area watching the youngster.
They could use a 20 ton press too. HF less than $200


----------



## silence dogood (May 4, 2021)

I was stationed overseas in a third world country.  Unfortunately, this is far too common.


----------



## markba633csi (May 4, 2021)

They sure love to pound on things don't they? Channeling their frustrations, no doubt
-M


----------



## Winegrower (May 4, 2021)

I think there are craftsmen in any culture.   My conclusion is for getting the job done, I have way underspent on sledge hammers and I'm way overboard on dial test indicators.


----------



## hman (May 4, 2021)

Yup!  I sure liked the look of that high precision bailing wire "cat's whisker" runout indicator.  And though the lathe looks very new, I noticed that at the tool clamping bolts on at least one face of the 4-way were all bent over.  Crash???

Though cringe-worthy to the max, they did get the job done with the tools they had (though the video doesn't show the final weld).


----------



## Cadillac (May 4, 2021)

The guy holding the rod while the other is swinging the sledge directing it INSIDE the center section of the pumpkin to get that sleeve out, that guy has some juevos! Noticed all the bolts on the toolpost too. They were all bent and on the slot side how the hell you do that. Guessing they didn’t replace the chinesium screws on the TP. 
All done with crescent wrenches, hammers, and a cutting torch who needs 50k in tools and a 10k toolbox.


----------



## brino (May 4, 2021)

hman said:


> And though the lathe looks very new, I noticed that at the tool clamping bolts on at least one face of the 4-way were all bent over. Crash???



I figured the bent and severely mushroomed hold-down bolts:





Were just from the cheater pipe used to tighten them:




....and they had a much longer pipe on the chuck key.

-brino


----------



## RandyWilson (May 4, 2021)

Over the years I've had a few mechanics work for me that you would think were 3rd world trained. But no.... just dealer trained.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 4, 2021)

Can you imagine how horrified those men would be if they knew that here in the US, corporations throw
tools and machines in dumpsters because they can't be bothered to sell them, or the lawyers tell them
not to.  Those guys are resourceful people doing what they can with what they have.  I'd be very interested
in knowing how long that repair lasts.


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

RandyWilson said:


> Over the years I've had a few mechanics work for me that you would think were 3rd world trained. But no.... just dealer trained.


My dealer trained techs are outstanding.
Please Don’t put them all in the same category.
There are plenty of hacks for sure!


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

brino said:


> I figured the bent and severely mushroomed hold-down bolts:
> View attachment 364871
> View attachment 364872
> 
> ...


My god man, why are you using such torque?
That lathe is new but boy is it basic. I think if you really studied this video, you could find over one hundred questionable practices.


----------



## C-Bag (May 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


>


No way can I watch that. I have PTSD from seeing guys do stupid stuff, an I’m not exaggerating.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (May 4, 2021)

Just.. wow! Like watching a train wreck in slow motion!

Reminds me very much.of India... steel toed boots were quite the exotic safety idea ;-)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac (May 4, 2021)

They love their cheater bars. Look at the ones they try using to get the input hub nut off. Tried three different mangled pipes half the neighborhood and they resorted to the liquid wrench and a sledge.
 My guess is this is warranty work right?


----------



## Downunder Bob (May 4, 2021)

The things I have seen in India, Vietnam, Cambodia and a few others are quite frightening. Certainly no safety clothing, bare feet as often as sandals.

Arc welding without a helmet, no gloves, shorts and a torn T shirt, the welding machine was just an old transformer out of something unknown, a tangle of wires on the dirt floor.

Oxygen in a cylinder, but acetylene was made on the spot with a chunk of carbide and water. Their favourite tool was a bigger hammer. Yet they did some amazing work.


----------



## RandyWilson (May 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


> My dealer trained techs are outstanding.
> Please Don’t put them all in the same category.
> There are plenty of hacks for sure!




I will respectfully disagree with that. Dealer trained mechanics are fine on what they are trained for. But that's it. They are not trained on theiory. They are not trained to THINK. Stick them in a general setting, given a car from a different company, and they will attempt to fix it exactly as they fixed their brand. And when that fails, out comes the high force tools.


----------



## Janderso (May 4, 2021)

Cadillac said:


> They love their cheater bars. Look at the ones they try using to get the input hub nut off. Tried three different mangled pipes half the neighborhood and they resorted to the liquid wrench and a sledge.
> My guess is this is warranty work right?


I guess nobody has a compressor? Air tools? Impact gun?
30 ton press?
They could get some work done with these simple items.


----------



## benmychree (May 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Rings, jewelry, sandles!!!
> I can't watch. TOO Many people in the work area watching the youngster.
> They could use a 20 ton press too. HF less than $200


How much is that in rupees, or whatever the local currency is, as opposed to a person's income?


----------



## Superburban (May 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I guess nobody has a compressor? Air tools? Impact gun?
> 30 ton press?
> They could get some work done with these simple items.


Yes, there is another video of a shop with a press, making truck frame rails. I think each shop is only allowed one power tool. I am amazed at some of the stuff they do, but I would not want to drive those trucks. There was a few shops in Saudi Arabia, that I dealt with getting parts made, and I thought they were masters of made up engineering, But these videos make me nervous.

We could fill a whole forum on the rest of the Pakistan truck repair videos. Nothing those guys won't repair (If you can call it repair). Barely a wrench, or any decent tools. I bet they would not even know what to do with a ratchet. Heck, the video on radiator reparing, they even recycle the solder.


----------



## Braeden P (May 5, 2021)

safety sandals and safety squints man they take the saying "dont force it get a bigger hammer" literary! that place is scary hard to watch


----------



## kb58 (May 5, 2021)

You know... if you or I had no money, were poorly educated, and lived in a third world country, but had a knack for fixing things, what would _we _be doing? We may look down on these guys, but talk to any survivalist types in the US, and they will assure you that they would be able to fix anything after society falls apart with their "get 'er done" attitude. It would definitely take some readjustment, but pretty sure they'd end up working in the same manner.


----------



## tjb (May 5, 2021)

I have a buddy that's a classic Southern good ol' boy.  I've watched him dismantle two JD 4020 tractors that didn't run, make one great tractor, and sell the leftovers for more than he paid for both of them.  If you picked him up and dropped him in Pakistan, aside from the language barrier, within a month he'd be doing the same thing the same way.  And he's not alone.

Glad we don't need to do it that way, and cringeworthy as it was to watch, kb58 nailed it.


----------



## Janderso (May 5, 2021)

Downunder Bob said:


> The things I have seen in India, Vietnam, Cambodia and a few others are quite frightening


My experiences have been in Mexico and Haiti.
Yeah, shocking.
I'll never forget that smell. It's kind of a cross between burning garbage, burning charcoal, sewage, diesel fumes and rot.
Lovely.

The engineers I met in the bar at The Royal Haitian said, in Saudi they poop in the tank and wash their feet in the bowl.


----------



## Janderso (May 5, 2021)

kb58 said:


> You know... if you or I had no money, were poorly educated, and lived in a third world country, but had a knack for fixing things, what would _we _be doing? We may look down on these guys, but talk to any survivalist types in the US, and they will assure you that they would be able to fix anything after society falls apart with their "get 'er done" attitude. It would definitely take so readjustment, but pretty sure they'd end up working in the same manner.


I couldn't resist.
Same theme, do what you can with what you have.
In this episode, they take this mangled frame, put the parts on a motorcycle flat bed and haul them off to the guy with a press. Amazing really.


----------



## markba633csi (May 5, 2021)

I've seen that one- they strip the frame completely apart, press the bent rails straight again, then reassemble.
Incredible amount of work. It's like ants swarming over it, a hive-mind of activity
They probably would laugh at us with all our safety regulations and rules
-Mark
The ship breakers of Alang are pretty amazing too


----------



## Janderso (May 5, 2021)

No gloves no problem. No EPA, no problem.
Ouch, I guess it's kind of like the Indians and poison oak, a little exposure early on then later you are immune.
This guy is not affected by battery acid.. It doesn't bother his feet either


----------



## Janderso (May 5, 2021)

benmychree said:


> How much is that in rupees, or whatever the local currency is, as opposed to a person's income?


Well, let's see.
The exchange rate is 73.78 Rupees to the $1.
A 20 ton Harbor freight press is $159.99. That's 11,804 Rupees.
The battery video guy says he can make 3 batteries in one day at $30 each.
I don't know his components cost or overhead, stall rental? etc.
I would think he could walk away with $20 in his pocket for the days work?
Considering his rent, family expenses-food-clothing-medical-etc. He could probably save for that HF press and have enough to pay cash in about two or three years??
That's assuming business is good.
Now I see why they use everything. Did you see the bench grinder? That 6" wheel was probably 1.5".


----------



## 682bear (May 5, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I couldn't resist.
> Same theme, do what you can with what you have.
> In this episode, they take this mangled frame, put the parts on a motorcycle flat bed and haul them off to the guy with a press. Amazing really.



At 6:00... that is TRUST...!

I don't trust anyone that much...

-Bear


----------



## Superburban (May 9, 2021)

Hey this guy has a top name welder.   

Anybody count all the new looking lathes?  Now we have new welders, these guys are moving up in the world.


----------



## Tim9 (Jun 2, 2021)

Wow….
I At the 4:00 mark…I cringed at that rear end spinning in a lathe with the chuck doing 90% of the holding and he’s cutting it on the lathe close to the chuck. If he cuts too deep it goes flying. I mean really….Chuck the damned thing in on the other side and do the cutting on the end near the tailstock. And slow he damned thing down. It’s a weird lathe. It doesn’t even look like it had a back gear.
I cringed again at the way they were trying to slam that steel hub into a cast iron rear end housing. It was obviously too big. He finally figured that out.  It’s a wonder he didn’t crack that cast iron housing. Maybe the tubes are steel and only the bango housing is cast. Anyway, I guess when you live in Pakistan… you do what you have to.
   I did see a recent 60 minutes showing their arms manufacturing city. It was pretty amazing. They copy every gun in the world. Rough looking copies. But they appear to shoot. Probably not that accurate. But they do function.
  Anyway… kudos to them getting the job done. I know that in my 20+ years I did some things that weren’t kosher too. And dangerous too. As they say…..young, dumb, and full of c##…..( yep…that procreation stuff of young men)


----------



## Janderso (Jun 2, 2021)

I've watched several of these videos. They are very entertaining.

This one with the repaired wheel makes me question the integrity of that wheel. 
First off, the wheel probably cracked due to metal fatigue caused by the overload condition. Then, we weld the cracks, clean it up and send it out down the road. I bet they have a lot of repeat business 
 I'm sure glad these trucks aren't on our highways.

The sledge hammer is a very important tool.
I haven't seen how they clean up threads after pounding the ends of u bolts  and bolts in general.
The guy that owns the big press and the guy who owns the Russian? lathe, work on everything!!
They are very creative. I haven't seen anyone wearing an eye patch, surprising.


----------



## Tim9 (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeff….I watched quite a few of their videos last nite during my insomnia episode around 3:00 Am. Anyway they are entertaining. And guess what….I saw them repair a thread.
Here you go….around the 3:00 mark. FWIW….THAT thread and nut sure appears  a pretty sloppy fit in the end. I hope that’s not the Left ( edited after I realized not right side ) side of the vehicle….because the locking nut is now useless and the nuts going to back off while on the road. Maybe….This could be why we see those news stories of buses going off the road and crashing down mountain sides.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 2, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I couldn't resist.
> Same theme, do what you can with what you have.
> In this episode, they take this mangled frame, put the parts on a motorcycle flat bed and haul them off to the guy with a press. Amazing really.



I am actually amazed at what these craftsmen are able to accomplish!  It is easy to cast dispersions on how other cultures operate but to me it is also a bit humbling to think of how innovative these guys are.  It makes me kind of wonder about how this knowledge gets passed down between generations over there?  I have a feeling that these videos aren't too far off from how things were accomplished here in the US 100 or 150 years ago?

The part of the frame rail video that really made me smile was when they loaded the mangled frame rails on the motor cycle cart and it took 4 guys pushing the cart and rails to get all that mass moving since it was way too much for the little motorcycle engine to accelerate (I wonder if that voided the warranty on the motorcycle?).  I just can't see that cart stopping at any stop lights?    That much mass being stopped by tiny motor cycle brakes?...  it must have taken the driver many hundreds of feet to come to a stop.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 2, 2021)

Janderso said:


> . I bet they have a lot of repeat business



Isn't the business model everyone wants? Returning costumers that do not realize your work is why they keep returning.


----------



## deakin (Jun 6, 2021)

RandyWilson said:


> I will respectfully disagree with that. Dealer trained mechanics are fine on what they are trained for. But that's it. They are not trained on theiory. They are not trained to THINK. Stick them in a general setting, given a car from a different company, and they will attempt to fix it exactly as they fixed their brand. And when that fails, out comes the high force tools.


i agree. all us home hobbyists are way better than any dealer mechanic.  

btw when did dealer mechanics start getting trained? i never did


----------

